# VG/PG Nic bases



## Milan090 (2/2/19)

Hay peepz. 
I just want to know which is best... 

VG base nicotine or PG base nicotine?

Also want to know if the quality of Flavour World's vg&pg + nic combo is any good?

Tia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/2/19)

I prefer PG nic to VG , Flavour World is up to standard and I've been using it for quite a while without hassle .
Never used pre mixed , so can't comment on the combo mixes . Have fun on your mixing journey .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (2/2/19)

hi, either or, it depends how you like your juice 70/30, 50/50 etc etc

to me if the nic is in PG or in VG what's the difference right, you still get nic, just adjust your calculator accordingly

not sure how advanced you are with mixing but in general PG nic is used

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, either or, it depends how you like your juice 70/30, 50/50 etc etc
> 
> to me if the nic is in PG or in VG what's the difference right, you still get nic, just adjust your calculator accordingly
> 
> not sure how advanced you are with mixing but in general PG nic is used


PG Nic is also easier to work with cause it’s thinner and easier to pour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/19)

According to Nicvape " PG is the better of the two as a diluent when it comes to preservation". 

This is another reason to buy PG nic as it can be stored longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## darryn.britton (3/2/19)

I prefer PG Nic as it's easier to control (thinner) when mixing small batches. I guess if it stores better in PG than VG then that's another bonus.

I haven't used Flavour Worlds base mix but based on the quality of their products I'd trust it implicitly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

